
Daydreaming means you’re smart and creative - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/daydreaming-means-youre-smart-and-creative
======
dovdovdov
"It also enables you to switch to "autopilot" for routine tasks like driving"

Stay smart, and don't do that!

~~~
Waterluvian
I've done this before when I was a younger driver. It's terrifying to get to
your garage and realise you don't remember the last 10 mins of driving. Since
then I've used tricks to keep my active focus on driving. They usually involve
counting cars and talking to myself about the current state of the drive.

~~~
pythonboi
People are taught about this in Driver's Ed now. It's called Highway Hypnosis.
I've experienced it a few times now and it is a bit scary when you try to
figure out how you drove somewhere without really realizing it.

~~~
provost
Wow, I thought this was normal. Didn't consider it disturbing until now that
you and the other comments mentioned it, and reflecting on how little I think
about driving.

------
anotheryou
This is just about a mismatch of the rate of perception and the input rate.

Good movies avoid it by having depth to let your mind wander in to. I
personally have to listen to podcasts at higher speeds not to drift off.

